# Sizing Troubles



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

After I size a case and im ready to seat the bullet the neck is too big, I checked the die and everything and it is 223, and I have 22 cal bullets. Why is it doing this?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You will want to check your expander ball. It may be too large. If it is you can put it in a hand drill and with some very light grit sand paper you can take it down ever so slowly. Remember you can always take more you can not put any back. Then just polish it and you will be in business.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe the dies are not set properly and the case is not actually resizing? Follow the instructions and start fresh and reset the sizing die and try it again.

Otherwise, I think People is correct and the expander ball may not be the right one for that die even if the die itself says .223.

You may have to mic it to find out for sure.

Just my 02.

Good luck

Jaybic


----------

